
Show HN: ShareQuick – Send stuff from your desktop browser to mobile apps - karanrajpal
http://share-quick.com/?ref=shn
======
dmlittle
This is pretty much the same as DeskConnect for Android but as a Chrome
Extension [http://deskconnect.com/](http://deskconnect.com/)

~~~
karanrajpal
It does offer some of the same features, but Deskconnect is just for iOS and
Mac specifically.

ShareQuick works with any desktop OS that has the Chrome browser, and it works
with Android.

------
Nainaa
Definitely more useful than Pushbullet. I'm a big whatsapp sharer, and often
see a lot of pictures online i'd love sharing on whatsapp to discuss.

~~~
karanrajpal
We are glad you liked it! Our aim was to simplify things even further :)

------
rahimnathwani
This is really nice. It's very easy to set up, and it just works!

(BTW I'm not sure why the Android app requires access to see who is in my
circles.)

~~~
karanrajpal
Glad you liked it! We will be fixing that with the next update :)

------
FF76
This is essentially what I use PushBullet for. I'll definitely give it a try.
Thanks!

~~~
karanrajpal
The difference is that you can directly choose a specific app to share stuff
with. Thanks for trying!

